# Bonjour / Bonsoir



## Angelosa

Podría alguien explicarme porqué los franceses dicen Bonjour prácticamente todo el día? Quiero decir, diferencian ellos, al igual que nosotros, entre el día antes del mediodía y la tarde?
Cuándo se utiliza Bonsoir?
Un abrazo y muchas gracias por anticipado!


----------



## planeta

En francés estas fórmulas son más complicadas que en español:

*Bonjour* - desde por la mañana hasta más o menos las 19

*Bonne journée* - cuando alguien va a trabajar le deseas "bonne journée"

*Bonne après midi* - literalmente "buen después de mediodía", es decir se dice justo después de las 12:00. Es lo que se dice normalmente después de comer.

*Bonsoir* - a partir más o menos de las 19

*Bonne soirée* - se dice cuando alguien va a una fiesta o a tomar algo o de cena o al cine o en casa con amigos... es decir, sería como el tiempo de ocio por la tarde-noche.

*Bonne nuit* - se dice únicamente para irse a dormir

espero que no te haya liado mucho...


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Me parece, Planeta que has mezclado un poco los conceptos.

1. Para saludar: Bonjour / Bonsoir

Bonjour: se puede emplear siempre (aunque sean las 10 de la noche. Yo, por ejemplo, nunca saludo a la gente con otra cosa, al menos que conteste al saludo de otro que emplee el "bonsoir"; creo que depende de las regiones.).

Bonsoir: Hay quien lo utitliza también para saludar a partir más o menos de las 19h.


2. Para desear las buenas noches antes de irse a la cama: Bonsoir / Bonne nuit. Es indiferente.

3. Para desear a alguien que pase/tenga un buen día, una buena mañana/tarde/velada.

Bonne matinée : que tengas una buena mañana
Bon après-midi: que tengas una buena tarde (hasta las 18h-19h)
Bonne soirée: que tengas una buena tarde-noche / velada 
Bonne journée : que tengas un buen día

Al menos, así es como lo suelo emplear.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Angelosa

Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me parece, Planeta que has mezclado un poco los conceptos.
> 
> 1. Para saludar: Bonjour / Bonsoir
> 
> Bonjour: se puede emplear siempre (aunque sean las 10 de la noche. Yo, por ejemplo, nunca saludo a la gente con otra cosa, al menos que conteste al saludo de otro que emplee el "bonsoir"; creo que depende de las regiones.).
> 
> Bonsoir: Hay quien lo utitliza también para saludar a partir más o menos de las 19h.
> 
> 
> 2. Para desear las buenas noches antes de irse a la cama: Bonsoir / Bonne nuit. Es indiferente.
> 
> 3. Para desear a alguien que pase/tenga un buen día, una buena mañana/tarde/velada.
> 
> Bonne matinée : que tengas una buena mañana
> Bon après-midi: que tengas una buena tarde (hasta las 18h-19h)
> Bonne soirée: que tengas una buena tarde-noche / velada
> Bonne journée : que tengas un buen día
> 
> Al menos, así es como lo suelo emplear.
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy



SUPER GRACIAS A L@S D@S. HABÉIS SIDO DE GRAN AYUDA. Tenía que explicar el uso de estos conceptos y no sabía cómo. De verdad, super gracias.


----------



## franro2003

Bonjour, 

je donne cours à des adultes de 18h à 20h. 
Si j'étais dans un pays francophone , je sais que ce seraient des cours du/de soir, mais j'ai du mal à dire en entrant dans la classe "BONSOIR!". Je dis plutôt bonjour, d'autant plus qu'il fait jour dehors.

J'ai l'impression que l'on dit bonjour tant que le soleil brille (jusqu'au dîner en été) ou jusqu'à 18-19h. Qu'en pensez-vous?
Un élève arrivant en retard (mettons à 19h) pourrait dire "bonsoir" s'il ne fait plus jour?

Merci bien. Vous allez m'aider beaucoup!

Fran


----------



## francois

Bonjour,
En général on dit "bonsoir" à partir de la fin de la journée (18h-19h) voire plus tôt parfois en hiver lorsque le soleil se couche vers 17h car inévitablement "un bon soir", "une bonne soirée" est tout ce qu'il reste à souhaiter avant le fin de la journée.


----------



## Domtom

Yo en Francia he oído no pocas veces decir "bonsoir", pese a la claridad del día.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Franro:

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai toujours salué avec un simple bonjour, quelle que soit l'heure de la journée, qu'il fasse jour ou nuit.

Bonsoir, je ne l'emploie que comme équivalent de bonne nuit, quand vient l'heure de se coucher.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## francois

Hola Domtom,
Lo he oído tambièn pero sobre todo en el Sur de Francia.


----------



## Domtom

Sí, es ahí yo también, en la _Catalunya Nord._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo también digo "bonsoir" cuando anochece, hacia las 17-18 h en invierno


----------



## Domtom

Lo que no entiendo por qué muchas veces dicen _bonsoir_ cuando ya son las 11 o las 12 de la noche. ¿Por qué no _bonne nuit_?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Domtom said:


> Lo que no entiendo por qué muchas veces dicen _bonsoir_ cuando ya son las 11 o las 12 de la noche. ¿Por qué no _bonne nuit_?


 
De noche, se dice "bonsoir" al llegar y "bonne nuit" al despedirse (por lo menos yo y añado, si procede, "à demain").


----------



## franro2003

Bonne nuit se desea a alguien que va a la cama. Se dice bonne soirée a quien va a pasar la noche haciendo algo (irse a un bar o una discoteca).


----------



## washywa

Tu peux très bien utiliser bonjour quelque soit l´heure.


----------



## serrios

Je travaille dans un hypermarché en région parisienne, autant dire que les bonjours / bonsoirs, bonne journée / bonne soirée, ça me connait!
Le samedi, lorsque je travaille toute la journée (de 10h à 20h), j'utilise bonjour (en signe de bienvenue pour le client), et bonne journée (lorsque le client s'en va) et ce, jusqu'à 18h environ (peut être un peu plus tard en été). Ensuite, pour le reste de la journée, bonsoir et bonne soirée prennent le relais.
Mais il est vrai que la plupart des gens ont tendance à sortir un bonjour"beaucoup plus spontanément qu'un bonsoir. Et puis dire bonsoir en pleine journée est bien plus choquant que l'inverse, non?


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Salut.

Acabo de leer en un texto que son las 18:45 y un hijo, Paul, va a casa, saluda a la femme de ménage Mme Barrault con un Bonsoir !, va donde su madre, que está en su cuarto, y le suelta un Bonjour, maman ! En nada llega Dominique, la hija, y suelta a todo el mundo un Bonsoir !
Me extrañó el Bonjour ese entre dos Bonsoir.

À la prochaine.

N.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Creo que habría que leer buena parte de ese texto para ver si esa diferencia tiene algún sentido. Sin más, es difícil...


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Es larguico. Bueno, pues, sin más. Me ha llamado la atención que llegue Paul y le diga a la femme de ménage Bonsoir, inmediatamente vaya donde su madre y le diga Bonjour, en lo que dura ese saludo y Et au lycée, ça va ? Paul responde y llega la hija y a todo el mundo le suelta Bonsoir. Eso es, y me quedé pasmada al leer el Bonjour a tal hora y entre los Bonsoir. Fui parara atrás y releí. Será también errata de imprenta. Si no tiene importancia, así se queda la cosa.

C´est très gentil de votre part.

N.


----------

